
The Other Startup Advice - makethetick
http://dashes.com/anil/2010/11/the-other-startup-advice.html
======
jdp23
Excellent questions to ask yourself and your team, including "what does
success look like?" And excellent perspective on funding too:

"There's such an overwhelming tech industry bias towards this archetypical
narrative of "first you get angel funding, then a VC round, then a bigger VC
round, then you're set!" And the vast majority of the time, that's horseshit —
you're not set at that point, you've just got a lot of stakeholders. "

------
apu
I question the advice of going into credit card debt. You do _not_ want to
ruin your personal credit because your startup happens to tank.

~~~
ojbyrne
Unless you have traction. You basically have to choose between downside risk
(ruining your personal credit) and upside risk (being excessively diluted).

